# Where to find Graphic Novels



## DragorianSword (Mar 17, 2011)

Because I'm in my last year I have to make a paper and in my case it's about graphic novels.
What I want to know is where you can buy graphic novels in your country.
Can you find them in comic stores, little bookstores, big bookstores.
Can you hire them at the library?
And do they only sell the popular ones or others too?

If you could also mention which graphic novels you've read before it would be a big help for me.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 17, 2011)

In Toronto, Ontario, I can find graphic novels anywhere (e.g, bookstore, library, etc.).

The library only stocks well-known graphic novels like Naruto and Bleach, though. If you want some of the lesser known graphic novels you would have to go to a bookstore. With the Toronto Public Library, you can hold graphic novels they already have but you can't request them.

In the past, I've read Hikaru no Go, Naruto and Akira.


----------



## m33st4 (Mar 19, 2011)

I find them usually at Chapters, and they'res a ton of graphic novels/manga at my local branch. 

Graphic novels, I read the big three of shounen jump (One piece, Bleach, and Naruto). But there's also the Bone series, and the Amulet series as well.


----------



## pitman (Mar 19, 2011)

Book Depository - free shipping worldwide.


----------



## Rafinesque (Mar 20, 2011)

A store we have in some parts of the U.S. is Hastings.  They have a big section of graphic novels, and also big sections of anime videos and figures.  They have physical stores.. this is a link to their web site.

http://www.gohastings.com/browse/BOOK/Cat/...+4294966689.uts


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 20, 2011)

We have comic book stores here.

There are also some at my Uni library.

I've read absolutely heaps. My favourites: almost anything by Grant Morrison, Alan Moore. Some others too.


----------



## nasune (Mar 23, 2011)

Well we have the Selexyz stores pretty much everywhere, in my hometown we have Yendor, and de Slegte usually has some series. (selexyz has quite a range, Yendor has an even bigger selection, and de Slegte depends on what others sell)


----------

